# April 2011 - PE Exam Results



## cartztopher (May 26, 2011)

If you have failed please post your results (##/100) and the number of times you've taken the environmental PE exam. I was surprised that so few repeat takers passed the exam. In October 2010 48% passed and with this test only 15%. Do you think a bunch of the repeat takers were going off the old exam standard?


----------



## toorak_az1 (May 27, 2011)

I failed with a 59/100. Second time taker. This result is a kick in the guts, thought I passed this time. I want to vomit at the thought of more studying.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (May 27, 2011)

Failed here as well, 2nd time. 54/100. i thought the afternoon portion of the exam was very difficult.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 27, 2011)

Stay strong, guys/gals. It took three times for me. Just take a look at how you studied, and find areas that you could improve upon. For me, it was using a DVD course to focus my efforts. If you can, I would suggest taking an in-person prep course for the Environmental PE. Good luck!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 27, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> For me, it was using a DVD course to focus my efforts.


I don't think pron is going to work for everyone.


----------



## Boon (May 27, 2011)

toorak_az1 said:


> I failed with a 59/100. Second time taker. This result is a kick in the guts, thought I passed this time. *I want to vomit at the thought of more studying.*


Face it, Kent. You threw up "on" Dean Wormer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 27, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > For me, it was using a DVD course to focus my efforts.
> ...


I found that I could focus more once something was off my mind. Wait...

I was actually referring to the NC State Environmental Engineering PE Exam review course DVDs. Jeez, Ble, get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 27, 2011)

Sorry, it just seems to keep going back every time I make it out!


----------



## sdw10s (May 27, 2011)

Just got my letter and I failed....55/100. Did pretty well in everything but the Air and remediation areas, and I bombed those...so I guess I know what I need to study for the next go round.


----------



## rkn4569 (May 31, 2011)

Passed first time. Thank God!


----------



## peung (May 31, 2011)

Failed with 60/100, Second time taker.


----------



## Meghan (May 31, 2011)

toorak_az1 said:


> I failed with a 59/100. Second time taker. This result is a kick in the guts, thought I passed this time. I want to vomit at the thought of more studying.


Me too.. except a 58/100.

I got 41 questions correct the first time and I had no idea what I was doing.

I improved my air score and nailed remediation (but I work for consulting, it's what I do.) but Solid Waste still got me... all those back washing questions!!

I have the NC State DVD course too and it really helped.

I need to know what to study for Environmental Health and Safety.. I can't believe I did poorly there (50%). I'm OSHA trained, I love CFR. I know safety.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 31, 2011)

Meghan said:


> toorak_az1 said:
> 
> 
> > I failed with a 59/100. Second time taker. This result is a kick in the guts, thought I passed this time. I want to vomit at the thought of more studying.
> ...


For my third (and final attempt), I got a book titled "Environmental Law Handbook" that summarrized RCRA, CERCLA, CWA, CAA, etc fairly well. A word of warning, though: it is written by lawyers, and contains a lot of legal verse. I did not read it cover to cover. It would have put me to sleep. But I sure was glad to have it in my reference arsenal at the exam.


----------



## ENVEguy (May 31, 2011)

> For my third (and final attempt), I got a book titled "Environmental Law Handbook" that summarrized RCRA, CERCLA, CWA, CAA, etc fairly well. A word of warning, though: it is written by lawyers, and contains a lot of legal verse. I did not read it cover to cover. It would have put me to sleep. But I sure was glad to have it in my reference arsenal at the exam.


Who's the author?


----------



## envirotex (May 31, 2011)

toorak_az1 said:


> I need to know what to study for Environmental Health and Safety.. I can't believe I did poorly there (50%). I'm OSHA trained, I love CFR. I know safety.


Make sure you bring a NIOSH Pocket Guide and the most recent version of the Emergency Response Guidebook for first responders. I used both of these for quick look ups during the exam last October.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 31, 2011)

ENVEguy said:


> > For my third (and final attempt), I got a book titled "Environmental Law Handbook" that summarrized RCRA, CERCLA, CWA, CAA, etc fairly well. A word of warning, though: it is written by lawyers, and contains a lot of legal verse. I did not read it cover to cover. It would have put me to sleep. But I sure was glad to have it in my reference arsenal at the exam.
> 
> 
> Who's the author?


A bunch of lawyers. Here's a link to the newest version, available at Amazon:

Environmental Law Handbook

I also had the NIOSH Pocket guide, but didn't use it on my iteration of the exam. Still, I was glad to have it. Better to be prepared, I always say.


----------



## enginerdier (May 31, 2011)

64/100.

anyone else with a higher failing score? what is the passing score needed? jeez.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 1, 2011)

I also used the _Risk Assessment Guidance for Superfund, Human Health Evaluation Manual_ and the _RCRA Orientation Manual_ both by the EPA for rules and regs. Google will probably turn them up...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 1, 2011)

enginerdier said:


> 64/100.
> anyone else with a higher failing score? what is the passing score needed? jeez.


Wow...that's a high score. What did your diagnostic say? What are your weak areas? Sorry that you didn't get it this time. Kepp plugging away...don't give up!


----------



## enginerdier (Jun 1, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> enginerdier said:
> 
> 
> > 64/100.
> ...



The diagnostic score read 69. Is that typical? does the diagnostic score read higher than your actual score, even if the exam is out of a 100? I mean, shouldn't a 64/100 be a diagnostic score of 64? I don't get how they score this thing.

I flubbed the air quality part and haz waste part.


----------



## nat (Jun 1, 2011)

Did not pass. Third attempt 57/100 :Failed:


----------



## nat (Jun 1, 2011)

enginerdier said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > enginerdier said:
> ...


I am not sure where u are reading 69? The diagnostic report i got has 24 items (knowledge areas), number correct and % correct. I can count all the items correct to get a raw score (I have 57/100) but does not give me diagnostic score. last column is for my performance compared to others who passed for each knowledge area.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jun 1, 2011)

Dude, 64/100 is super high in my opinion. i would have thought that would have been a pass definitely. Unbelieveable. it's like you have to get an actual 70/100 to get the 70. Give me a break!


----------



## mjk002 (Jun 1, 2011)

1st time 61/100


----------



## enginerdier (Jun 2, 2011)

nat said:


> enginerdier said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...



Along with my diagnostic report, I got a separate letter from my licensing board saying my scaled score was 69.

I was thinking about contacting the licensing board director, and just talking to him to see what can be done about the "high" score . if nothing, I can atleast get some face time and a possible explanation of the score.

Thoughts?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 2, 2011)

One is a raw score, the other is a scaled score with 70 being the minimum passing grade. There shouldn't be any confusion here.

You were very close to passing, study up on areas where you did poorly and go finish the job in April.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with VTEnviro. Not much can be done. You literally might have missed it by a question, but still, you missed it by a question, and that's the bottom line, pretty much.


----------



## nat (Jun 2, 2011)

enginerdier said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > enginerdier said:
> ...



I think u are the only one who got a separate letter since u were so close to passing grade. My guess is passing raw score was 65.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2011)

^no. he just lives in a state that releases a score, Texas, virginia


----------

